
Status of Sails.js - esistgut
https://github.com/balderdashy/sails/issues/3429
======
traviswebb
FYI, Another HN post linked to the same thread a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10755557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10755557)

